# 72 4 door on 71 2 door frame ?



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Will the front fenders, hood, grills, bumper, etc. off of a 72 lemans 4 door all bolt directly to a 71 lemans 2 door?? I didn't know if the fenders or something was shorter on a 4 door?? Thanks,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Everything from the firewall forward is interchangable.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------

